# Alopecia



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

anyone else have a blue chihuahua with alopecia?? I have 2 blue chis and one of mines hair all fell out underneath making him half bald LOL there hasn't been any complications due to this so far but just never heard of it until it happened last year! Just wondering if its common I heard that it is common with blues but I didn't find any info on it in chihuahuas only blue dobermans. Makes it a colder winter for my boy but he has a nice big fur winter coat


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes it can be common in Blue Chis. There are a few members here that have Blue chi's with this condition. I am sure they will pipe up soon ;-)


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yes,I have a blue chi with it I think it makes him even more cute.His name is Harry and he has shirts and Coats to wear.He loves blankets to snuggle in.I would love to see pics of your baby.I had always wanted a blue and then we went to my breeder and my mom went and look and came back with this little hairlees thing and she was saying it is blue I said I want it lol.We took him home and he is a big baby now.He had been at the breeders for 18months because no one wanted him she thought no one was going to take him but we did.If you would like to see pics let me know.It does not come with any more problems that i know of.This is what my breeder has on her site Color Mutant Alopecia (Blue Syndrome): Dry, thin, brittle hair over the body, giving a mothe-eaten look. Papules
and pustules appear on involved skin. Has a genetic basis in blue- and fawn-colored Dobermans. Can affect
other breeds. 
Here is some info on it.http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/dermatology/colour dilution alopecia.htm


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cool i'd love to find out any more info on it!! All my vet said was that he had premature balding and that it would never grow back andit was nothing to worry about. I love it his skin is so soft lol but his chest is always cold but he hates wearing his sweater he runs around in circles so i never make him wear it unless it's cold in the house or if he goes outside!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I LOVE IT TOO!! his hair only fell out underneath so ontop he still has hair he is the second chi in my pic the one in the middle he has many problems lol I call him my problem child! When i got him he had all his hair he was 7 weeks old when I got him and his hair didn't fall out until I got him neutered, they shaved his underside and it just never ever grew back and the rest of the hair fell out under there too LOL I will have to upload pics of his underside later Im new so I' still trying to upload all my pics to photobucket LOL


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

OK Harry hardly has hair any wear lol.His skin aint all that soft but he ain't dry either.He will get oily skin and we will take a wipe or something and wipe over him.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I just posted pics of him in the photo thread it is called Hairless Harry Blue!Hope you enjoy them let me know if you want to see more.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

It is very common in blues, blue fawns and sometimes even chocolates. I had one years ago (blue fawn) she lost the fur on her ears, down the spine and down her tail. This is why a lot of breeders don't like the above colours yet people sell them as 'rare' colour....there is a reason why there aren't many of them about. 

The blue ones are like jonah's, if you have a litter and one will be ill or die you guarantee that it will be the blue one! Probably just coincidence LOL

Saying that not EVERY blue/blue fawn etc has coat problems.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I hear what your saying my girl gave birth to 2 blues and one was very small and didn't make it passed 2 weeks I ended up keeping the other blue one LOL They're just so pretty/handsome why oh why can't it just work out LOL The one blue that I did keep has no problems she has very thick hair like her mother her father is my blue with alopecia but he didn't have it until he got neutered luckily he never passed it on to any of his pups!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here's a thread catalat asked of me and i gave her some details...im not sure if its that though...i'm still not sure...but all i know is that the fur never grew back fully...poor boy!

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=attention+dexter


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the link!! I'm not sure where to get that oil here in canada. He doesn't have any flaky skin or itching thank god I changed his food to blue buffalo and his hair is amazingly soft and shiny! I don't think their hairs can grow back once they have alopecia. My vet told me it never would anyways. His is only missing all on the bottom luckily not on the top My friend has a chinese crested who is 100% bald and he gets sun burnt in the summer she has to put suntan lotion on him hahaha so weird


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> thanks for the link!! I'm not sure where to get that oil here in canada. He doesn't have any flaky skin or itching thank god I changed his food to blue buffalo and his hair is amazingly soft and shiny! I don't think their hairs can grow back once they have alopecia. My vet told me it never would anyways. His is only missing all on the bottom luckily not on the top My friend has a chinese crested who is 100% bald and he gets sun burnt in the summer she has to put suntan lotion on him hahaha so weird


awww poor crested! LOL. i'm sure they have something like that in canada, not the same name though hehe. oh i feed mine blue as well...he got bored of it though LOL...today for dinner he had boiled chicken fried with an egg, a hint of salt, a small peice of motzarella cheese to spread about the chicken...all chopped up. oh he LOVED it  mmm now hes napping on my foot LOL


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what a spoiled boy!! I should post a pic of the crested it is the most hilarious thing I've evr seen in my life hahaha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

HERE'S A PIC OF the crested hahahahaha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> what a spoiled boy!! I should post a pic of the crested it is the most hilarious thing I've evr seen in my life hahaha


lol! he sure is! cant wait


----------



## gabsgrammy (Feb 1, 2010)

*Bald spots*



I have a 3 year old female Chi which I obtained when she was about 2 months old. I didn't notice any bald spots but as time went on, she developed a bald irregularly shaped spot on her right side close to her head. There was never any pustules, infection, bleeding or any other problems associated with this. She has never scratched or licked it. Fed her Royal Canin puppy food and Royal Canin adult for Chihuahuas since then. Vet thought it looked like it was the result of a burn but but Koko never got burned. Now she is developing another bald spot on her left flank up near the tail. It is only pea sized as yet so I don't know if it will enlarge. Is this something common in Chis? She is a tan and black with the black appearing as a mask on her face. Researched this and some people says its allergies, reactions to the Rabies vaccination, poor diet and they have made many suggestions for creams, ointments, vinegar washes, peroxide washes but none of them seem to work. Hey, does anyone think Rogaine might work? (Just kidding) Thanks


----------

